# Orlando, Florida Rides



## medicpig

I am brand new to cycling. Just bought my bike on Friday. I am looking for group rides and riders in the Orlando area. If you know of any or you are a rider your self I would love to hear from you!


----------



## WaynefromOrlando

What part of Orlando are you in? I assume you bought a road bike and not an off-road or mountain style bicycle. If that is not the case, you can find lots of information on the associated MTBR link at the top of this page.

I am a rider and a triathlete so I spend a lot of time on the road riding around the east side of O-town. There are quite a few clubs to get involved with, most with a C group for newbies or those who are new to riding in groups. Once you get some miles in the saddle, there are lots of rides in the cooler months that may entice you out on the weekends:

http://www.horrible-hundred.com/hhindex.php

http://www.rmhorlando.com/ride4ronald.shtml

http://www.ride2recoverysoutheast.com/

The Seminole county area has a big group: http://www.seminolecyclist.org/

East Orlando has the UCF group that I know only from seeing them on the road and the Eastside Cycling Club: http://www.eastsidecyclingclub.org/

Other groups are:

http://www.floridafreewheelers.com/
http://www.orlandoroadclub.org/

Later on, if you get a bit more experience and the racing bug:

http://team-armada.blogspot.com/

And for us more seasoned individuals:

http://www.flmasters.com/


----------



## medicpig

Awesome thanks! I am on the west side of town by Universal. I also do have a road bike not a mountain bike.


----------



## UFLBret

Chk out windermereroadies.com


----------



## c_kyle

Also San Antonio isn't too far away, once you're ready for a fast Saturday group ride with climbing.


----------



## medicpig

San Antonio Texas? Lol I am in Florida


----------



## c_kyle

No, not San Antonio, TX. :mad2: Why would I say it's not too far away from Orlando? San Antonio, FL...It's north of Wesley Chapel on I-75.


----------



## joep721

There are several different places you can ride. 

On the west side there is Winter Garden Wheel Works and they have rides on both Saturday and Sunday. Both rides are out to Clermont but the Sunday ride originally was created for those who are trying to build miles under them. 

In Clermont is Epic Cycles and they have a Sunday ride. The ride has all levels of riders involved. If you are a new rider I'd stay away from the Windermere Roadies. They are serious about their riding and take no prisoners. 

If you are willing to travel some you could go up to Lake Mary on Saturday and get involved with the Seminole Cyclist. They have all levels of riders in their rides, and they have a no drop policy.

I'd try to get on Hal Downing's email list as he has a weekly newsletter that has a listing of all local rides.

There are other rides throughout Orlando. Just find a group, ride and have fun.


----------



## joegarrison

I've been cycling for about two months now, so im basically brand new and am moving to east Orlando at the end of the month for college (ucf)


----------



## medicpig

Sounds great! DM me


----------



## turfysti

hi i live in orlando too. Im looking for people to ride with since i have only been cycling for 3 or 4 months. I have always been riding alone. i do a lot of riding on the west orange trail and cady way trail to try to avoid traffic on the roads. let me know i you want to ride any time.


----------



## turfysti

im planning on riding today if you want to join


----------



## turfysti

btw im posting here cause still cant send pm


----------



## turfysti

trying to do a 30-40 mile ride around 4 pm


----------



## medicpig

Email me dustincarter19 at gmail dot com I am working today


----------



## turfysti

will do... ill send u mi cel to your email... let me know when can u ride..


----------

